# Has anyone made Jamaica bammy's?



## Anau (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw some frozen imported food from Jamaica at the grocery and noticed something called a bammy which was kind of a grated cassava pancake soaked in coconut milk. They sound really good but I want to here from you guys before I try it out.


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 28, 2006)

Well personally, I love Jamaican food...but it's one of those types of cooking that's just not for everybody.  So if I told you the stuff is good...doesn't really mean anything because it's one of those ethnic types of food that people either love or they hate.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2006)

Couldn't you really say that about any type of food though Poppinfresh? If I told you I like bananas that doesn't mean you will like them.

I love Jamaican food too. I don't think I have tried bammys, but they sound great. I would love to taste them.


----------



## Anau (Mar 28, 2006)

I've had something similar, involving cassava and coconut milk, but it was sweet.  Sounds like an experiment coming on!


----------



## Anau (Mar 28, 2006)

If anyone's interested I found a recipe that I might try this weekend.

Jamaican Bammy Bread


----------



## Sugarcane (Mar 29, 2006)

"Bammy" (made of yucca root) is also known as 'casabe' or 'cassava'. The root is mostly eaten boiled(very good with codfish). A cassava looks like a flat round cracker-like bread. It's like a big chip that you can breakup and dip in guacamole (good with avocado). The commercial cassava is not exactly the best example of the 'original recipe'; it's usually too dry. A fresh homemade cassava will still have some moisture from the juices of the grated yucca.
Yucca was the staple diet of the Arawak indians living on the northern banks of South America and the caribbean islands. 

Caution: Yucca can be poisonous;the bitter root contains cyanide... http://www.ces.ncsu.edu/depts/hort/consumer/poison/Manihes.htm

Here is some more info
http://www.stanford.edu/group/arts/honduras/discovery_eng/customs/casave/index.html

Try it!...Save me a piece


----------



## Poppinfresh (Mar 29, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Couldn't you really say that about any type of food though Poppinfresh? If I told you I like bananas that doesn't mean you will like them.
> 
> I love Jamaican food too. I don't think I have tried bammys, but they sound great. I would love to taste them.




Yeah, but bananas aren't really a love/hate relationship type of food like Jamaican dishes are.  There are just some types of dishes that are more defined (read:  More people can't stand it) than others, and Jamaican food just happens to be one of them (Ethiopian food comes to mind too, as does Peruvian).  MOST people like bananas...


----------

